# Wooden Carving



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Wood carving is a form of working wood by means of a cutting tool held in hand, resulting in a wooden figure or figurine. Mahadev industries take in the pro cautions of craving and ensure the smooth course of action in order to deliver the best craving. We mostly deal in following type of carving.


----------

